
Ask HN: What determines lifespan of a post on HN homepage? - zeeshanm
Y&#x27;all,<p>As of this writing...<p>A WSJ Bitcoin post from today has 373 points, 207 comments, was posted 10 hours ago, and is on the homepage.<p>This other post &quot;Reconsider&quot; from today has 558 points, 117 comments, was posted 5 hours ago, and is __not__ on the homepage (anymore).<p>Source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;vNGLm<p>Question for all: what determines lifespan of a post on HN homepage?
======
DanBC
There's a few things.

1) Upvotes keep a post on the front page longer.

2) Flags move a post off the front page quicker.

3) "Flame detection" moves a post off the front page quicker

There's probably other stuff there too, such as dupe-detection, vote ring
detection, etc.

~~~
gesman
Moderator's quiet "nudge" either way works magic too.

------
archimedespi
There's an analysis at [http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-
really...](http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-really-
works.html), also I know 'pg posted the Arc code that powers the ranking in a
HN post several years ago.

